# Worming Help!



## DoesyDoes (Feb 3, 2018)

I am so confused about worming. It has been so stressful! 

Can someone please tell me what Ivermectin to buy and how to give it-in an injection? 

I am considering using Molly's Herbal Wormer from Fias Co Farm. Has anyone tried this? I have read good reviews 

I get so worried about worming my goats bc I don't want to hurt them! Thank you for taking your time to read this!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Molly's Herbals is ok. It's pretty good when used as a preventative, but doesn't work so well as a treatment.


----------



## DoesyDoes (Feb 3, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Molly's Herbals is ok. It's pretty good when used as a preventative, but doesn't work so well as a treatment.


What is a good broad spectrum wormer to treat before the herbal?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It is best to have a fecal sample analyzed either by a veterinary office or a mail in lab that way you know if your goats have a heavy worm load and require deworming. Otherwise, deworming them is just a waste of money. If you want to have Ivermectin on hand, you buy the 1% injectable Ivermectin but you give it to the goats orally. There are lots of brands - Agrimectin, Ivomec, etc. Most are advertised for cattle.


----------



## Kaigypsygoats (Jan 10, 2018)

You have to different wormers at different times. I use to have a horse and I would worm her with one then, six months later worm her with something else. They resistant really quickly but most here seem to worm as needed? I have not wormed our kids yet but will probably do what I did with my horse.
Molly's or Fir Meadow LLC should be good preventatives especially during milking.


----------



## Kaigypsygoats (Jan 10, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> It is best to have a fecal sample analyzed either by a veterinary office or a mail in lab that way you know if your goats have a heavy worm load and require deworming. Otherwise, deworming them is just a waste of money. If you want to have Ivermectin on hand, you buy the 1% injectable Ivermectin but you give it to the goats orally. There are lots of brands - Agrimectin, Ivomec, etc. Most are advertised for cattle.


 The Cattle ones you have to adjust based on weight, right?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Kaigypsygoats said:


> The Cattle ones you have to adjust based on weight, right?


You don't follow the dosages on the bottles for any dewormer really. The most up to date dosing based on good research can be found here:

https://www.wormx.info/dewormers
(Scroll to Dewormer Chart for Goats link)

If there is a dewormer missing, ask the dosage here on the forum. A lot of them you must give much more than the label dose because goats have very fast metabolism.

And then, of course, sometimes you will find different answers just to be confusing!! Haha

For injectable Ivermectin given orally, I use 1mL per 30 lbs.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

I live in a wet, temperate environment which is a favorite for worms.I use Ivormectin twice a year. The brand is Noromectin, and it has a saturation of 10 mg per ml of liquid. But, It is a good idea to get a fecal sample just to know whats really going on. different brands have it at different levels of saturation, so you need to make sure that they are getting the right amount of the actual drug and not just the liquid it self. Some how ,I cant find the piece of paper that has the dose per pound on it,. sorryonder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Noromectin catlle inj or name brand Ivormectin cattle injectable are good ones.

If a goat has worms and is not anemic, give orally, 1 cc per 33 lbs.

If anemic, do not give it orally, but inject it SQ 1 cc per 40 lbs.
Be sure to do it 10 days later, 2 to 3 x, depending on severity, 10 days apart.

For tapes use Valbezen. If preggo do not use. 

A fecal is wise for worms and cocci.


----------



## Scoopthecoop (Apr 14, 2018)

DoesyDoes said:


> I am so confused about worming. It has been so stressful!
> 
> Can someone please tell me what Ivermectin to buy and how to give it-in an injection?
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoopthecoop (Apr 14, 2018)

If you smoke or know someone who smokes, let the goats eat the butts.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Scoopthecoop said:


> If you smoke or know someone who smokes, let the goats eat the butts.


Ya, cuz that's a logical solution- not.


----------



## MilkandMeatgoats (Jan 21, 2017)

Don’t waste your time or your money. Find a good vet in your area, someone who deals with goats on a regular basis and who knows which deworming meds work in your area. Have them run fecal test before you give them anything. They may not need medication and if you give it when there’s no overload you are only causing resistance to whichever deworming meds may still work in your area. I recently used two of the three classes of dewormers to treat a doe that I was certain I was going to have to bury the next day, everyday, over the course of about three weeks and switched vets and he said levamisole (prohibit) was the only dewormer that was going to work in our area due to built up resistance of the barber pole worm. She had gotten so bad per the other vets advise that our new vet wasn’t sure we were going to dose her in time to save her! I had to assist her in getting up several times a day until I gave her one dose of the prohibit. Two days later (with the addition of b-complex shots daily and redcell) she was back to her normal self. Find a good vet and don’t shove poison down their throats unless it’s absolutely necessary!


----------

